# Anybody Catching Any Fish?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just got back from a week in northern Michigan and fished almost every day. Caught bluegill, rock bass, smallmouth bass, perch and one lake trout. Managed enough for a few bags for the freezer, as well as a couple fish fries while there. Broiled lake trout fillets on the grill are pretty tasty too.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good play. Sounds like fun and good times.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I work with two guys that just got back from a week of fishing in northern Minnesota. Fishing for northerns and muskies. They got nothing. A few walleye and some sunnies, butt hat's about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lake trout make a good fish boil


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea, over 9 tons... but my son is commercial fishing..his site has over 14 tote of red salmon. Max fill of a tote is 1200 pounds
Each fish gilled and bled put in and ice slurry as picked from the nets. He will fish a 36 hours max fishing for the week at 8 pm...

Fishermen are getting $2.28 plus 10cents a pound for iced and bled
Halibut is over $6.50 a pound


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, been busy with the acres of gardens right now...caught a nice bag of frozen filets at the local grocery... :facepalm:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Just local ponds for an hour or two here and there. Mountains of Bluegill, some nice largemouth, and a 32" carp. Nephew got a 5lb largemouth out of a 1/3 acre pond. It made his day.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> Just got back from a week in northern Michigan and fished almost every day. Caught bluegill, rock bass, smallmouth bass, perch and one lake trout. Managed enough for a few bags for the freezer, as well as a couple fish fries while there. Broiled lake trout fillets on the grill are pretty tasty too.


Where at? North of M-32 is my old stomping grounds, so I *might* be able to give you some good spots next time :gaptooth:


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Around here during the beginning of the year we had A LOT of rain which overflowed many of the ponds, taking fish with them. My ponds lost fish and all that is left are the smaller ones so I'm not catching anything worth keeping.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Your just a bit north of me Riverdale.
We spend our time on the Skegemog, Elk, Torch lake chain.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Due to family obligations, massive projects around the house, and mandatory overtime at work I am missing out at a fantastic fishing opportunity. Just about every year, around the end of July, lake ontario has a turnover. All that cold bottom water comes to the surface. On Oak Orchard Creek, all the little bait fish swim up stream for the warmer water. A lot of stuff follows. Our best day so far between myself and my buddy Dave, not including yellow perch, Bluegill, Rockbass, Sheephead and the occasional Channel Cat, was 181 smallmouth bass between 12" to 16". These were all caught on very light equipment using a 1/16 of an oz. Chartreuse jig and a 2" chunk of nightcrawler. Anyone on this forum who is in the area should check it out. Oak Orchard Creek is probably one of the finest fishery in New York State. The fall and spring Salmon run is incredible and legendary.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

*****


----------

